# NFAA indoor fletching restrictions?



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*no*

shoot what you want


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

as long as all the arrows match, they're legal




SandSquid said:


> Are there any restrictions on fletching length or height for NFAA 300, Indoor Nationals?
> 
> I just searched the entire 2009/2010 CONSTITUTION and BY-LAWS and the only reference I can find at all are :
> 
> ...


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

I thought there was someting about fletching not to interfear with scoreing.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

indoors, if it interferes with scoring, you're the only one that's going to suffer.



2fingers said:


> I thought there was someting about fletching not to interfear with scoreing.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Ok ya got me , how would it interfere with scoring the arrow??? Ken


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*??*



I BOW 2 said:


> Ok ya got me , how would it interfere with scoring the arrow??? Ken


yea I would like to know too please 

thanks Dale


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

> All arrows shall be identical in length, weight, diameter and fletching with allowances for wear and tear.


Pretty certain the above is for the bowhunter (bhfs, bhfsl, bh) styles of competition only, not freestyle.

And the above is the only rule pertaining to fletching that I am aware of.

>>----->


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

If you shoot with wraps on and the arrow goes into the target upto the wrap right on the line. how are you to score the shaft?


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

NFAA has not address that yet. They will probably let you know hwne you get to Vegas. Ken


----------

